# New to showing hunters...HELP!



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

I really want to start showing hunters but I know absolutely nothing about it. I've only shown twice in my life..

So basically I need to know everything one should know to not end up looking like a fool in the ring. Like for example I have a brown saddle and a black bridle... I'm assuming this will be frowned upon. 

Also all the different classes and their differences and how they are judged and everything related to hunters...

Please just spew all the information you have at me 

(If there is already a thread for this let me know)


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

Fixed the black bridle problem... got a brown one. But still clueless about all the classes. Also is it frowned upon to just use a half pad instead of a shaped one?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions. There's a LOT to cover, and I don't want to overload you with information all at once 

Here's a go-to manual for judging: http://www.usef.org/documents/ruleBook/2012/16-HU.pdf

A hunter should look easily-guided, with an even, flowing stride and an alert but calm expression. The horse should look interested in the jumps, not resentful or anxious. In a hunter class the horse's form is being judged, while the rider's form is judged in an equitation class. Here's a few hunter rounds to give you an idea of what a hunter should look like:










For a local schooling show, your horse does not have to be braided. Usually riders have numnahs/shaped white saddle pads, but I have seen just half pads on occasion. Close contact saddles (squared cantle as you move up the levels, but for local shows it doesn't matter) are preferred, but locally you can use an all-purpose. Properly-adjusted standing martingales are permitted, but no running martingales. Simple cavessons; no drop/flash/grackle nosebands.

For yourself, you need a ratcatcher with a collar, a neutral-colored show coat, tan/beige breeches, black field boots, black gloves, and a belt. Your hair should be out of the way. Some people can stuff it into a net and flip it up under their helmets, but if you have longer hair, a tidy bun (with a cover, if possible) will suffice.

I haven't even scratched the surface of hunters. Hopefully some of the more knowledgeable hunter riders will chime in


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I guess what confuses me the most are the different classes in schooling/local shows. There are so many different ones and I dont know what to expect in the ring just by the name of them


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The names correspond to different heights. For example, Limit Rider is 2', Short Stirrup is for riders ages 12 and under, and Very Green Hunter is 2'3". Do you have a show bill you could post? Also, be aware of your class divisions and make sure you're not cross-entering in two divisions if it's not allowed (e.g. signing up for both the Walk-trot Crossrails Equitation class and the Limit Rider Hunter class).

Typically, you have three classes (or "trips") over fences, an under saddle class (judging your horse on the rail with other horses), and an equitation class.

It's a good idea to drop by the barn and watch a show before you sign up for one because the timing can be tough. I've shown on one circuit where the same class with the same show bill showed at 11am at the October show and 6 at night at the May show. A lot of entries can really drag the show day out.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

I show my horse in a half pad. I've shown in a fitted pad before, but he just looks better in a half pad. It depends on your horses build really. (And your preference as to whether or not you want to clean a sweaty saddle after a show haha!) 

As for the classes, they go by height and/or experience of the horse.
Pleasure divisions are 3 flat classes shown at the walk, trot, canter, and GAYP (go as you please). Any over fences divisions consist of an under saddle class (flat class), and two jumping classes. 
"Green" refers to any horse in it's first or second year of showing and is typically 2'-2'6" fences. 
Junior refers to anyone under the age of 18 as of December 1st that year, and Adult Amateur or A/O, refers to anyone over 18. 
Don't quote me because I know that different regions do their shows differently, but that's a quick breakdown of the shows I've been to (local).


----------

